# Help with D-6 Headset



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

As has been chronicled elsewhere on here I've had a long warranty process on my old Team RC frame. The result was a new D-6 TT frame sent to me. Sadly Fuji chose to only send the fork and the frame. I get this normally but they sell the frame with the fork, headset and seat mast cap normally because those parts are proprietary. I ended up needing to buy the seat mast and figure out the headset.

I need help figuring out the headset. Their website says it is Cane Creek iS-8 but their tech help department told me iS-3. Neither of these on their own will work though. There are two problems to deal with. First, the fork has a carbon steerer so a compression plug is needed instead of a star nut. That part is easy to fix on its own. The second problem is that the fork includes some trick routing for the front brake cable through the steerer tube with an outlet from the fork to the caliper mount. As you can see from the attached photos, the cable seems to go directly through the top of the headset pre-compression cap. It is very similar to old BMX style headsets.

Fuji sent me a link to an aftermarket product, the only one I can find as well, but it is a steel steerer specific product. I even called the company myself to confirm. They said it would snap my steerer tube open if I used it.

Does anyone out there know what part I need and how to get it? If you own a D-6, could you look at the cap and help me out with a manufacturer and part number?

Here is a link as well. If anyone can help me I'd be so thankful.

https://veientilnorseman.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/fuji-d6-21.jpg


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe you can use either/or - the iS-8 or the iS-3. The bearings are the same. The difference is in the top bearing cover. But I'm almost 100% sure that it uses the iS-8 due to the taller top cover.

I'll check the D6 at work for you. I've assembled 4 or 5 of these bikes in the past 4 months, so I'm familiar with them.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, I was planning on using the iS-8 for the reason you noted and the plug/cap cover was the concern still.

I appreciate you checking on it and getting back to me.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, the headset is a Cane Creek iS8-i. The top cap does not have any information stamped on it. I did send an e-mail to my guy at Fuji just to see if he came up with something different. I struck out on this. The other option is to use a standard top cap with a hollow bolt.

I'll report back once I get more information from Fuji.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help frdfandc! I hadn't even hear of the hollow bolt before. When you are in this post next could you point me in the right direction for a compression plug and hollow bolt that would work together?


----------



## perSc (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry to bring back this old thread. Im currently assembling my Fuji D6 2.0 2012 frame, and I'm very curious to hear how you handled the headset problem. Which headset did you use, and how about compression plug and hollow bolt ? Regards Per S. Christensen


----------



## bayoubiker (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey, I just notice stem on my D6 is a bit loose, any insights on how to tighten this correctly with out taking it to a shop would be greatly appreciated.

Bike is 2 months old and I assume it has the same Cane Creek is8 as noted above...


----------

